

Java8 plugin that adds support for persistent local variables - RohitS5
https://github.com/metabrain/java8-plugin-persitent-local-vars

======
depsypher
But why? Is it just to prove you can (then fair enough) or is there a good
reason to use this that I'm missing?

~~~
revscat
This seems more easily parsed by humans. My immediate faction to this is a
positive one. Instead of having to scan the entire class to tell whether or
not a variable is static, it's declared in the method itself.

------
jannotti
Pretty neat. A simple transform, but I prefer this style and miss C's static
in some cases.

The doc says that the transformed variable name uses the method name for a
suffix to avoid name clashing. But it needs to use the signature, right? Else
you would have clashes for two methods with the same name (but different
arguments).

I think it should also use $, since that's the convention to avoid clashes
with user defined names.

~~~
cpeterso
Simply appending a number to the variable name would be adequate to prevent
name conflicts. Each method would only access its own static variable, so
fancy C++-style name mangling would be overkill.

